# Brunneria borealis ooths not hatching!!



## brancsikia339 (Apr 23, 2012)

It's been over a month since I've taken the ooths out of diapause and they still aren't hatching! It's about 70 degrees where they are right now and nothing is happening!! What do I do??


----------



## Domanating (Apr 23, 2012)

Sometimes it takes a bit more than usual. In my case with Mantis Religiosa species (i'm not sure if they are still in diapause) they generally hatch only about 2 months after a favorable weather and temperature settles. Last year they hatched after a thunderstorm, which is an indication of reasonably high temperature and moisture. The nymphs themselves pretty much decide when it's best to hatch.


----------



## agent A (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe they're not fertile :tt2: 

Try raising the temp more to get them to hatch faster


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 23, 2012)

agent A said:


> Maybe they're not fertile :tt2:


HAHA.  Nice try Agent A!


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 23, 2012)

I took mine out 2 weeks ago, they are at 85 F


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2012)

Those can take awhile.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 26, 2012)

Still not hatching! I have fruit flies in their prime what should i do to make them hatch faster???


----------



## Domanating (Apr 26, 2012)

It's only been 3 days since you started the topic! My personal opinion just let them be with the necessary temps and moisture. My guess is they'll only hatch around the middle of May


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 26, 2012)

Domanating said:


> It's only been 3 days since you started the topic! My personal opinion just let them be with the necessary temps and moisture. My guess is they'll only hatch around the middle of May


thanks! losing track of time right now.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 26, 2012)

mine are not hatching either, I set them out at 3 25 I think, but not in Bugatorium so not sure. Waiting.....waiting.........waiting.......................waiting....


----------



## Chivalry (Apr 26, 2012)

Thought I'd commiserate... me too. I did not put mine in cold temps.


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2012)

With ooths you have to have patience and lots of it. That particular species can take months.


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 8, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> mine are not hatching either, I set them out at 3 25 I think, but not in Bugatorium so not sure. Waiting.....waiting.........waiting.......................waiting....


Same with me. It may take into summer!


----------



## psyconiko (May 8, 2012)

Mine usually take 5-6 months before hatching(room temp,sprayed randomly,no diapause).


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 25, 2012)

Alright. It's almost into July and they still haven't hatched. Now what do i do?


----------



## agent A (Jun 25, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Alright. It's almost into July and they still haven't hatched. Now what do i do?


ask the seller for a replacement


----------



## gripen (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah mine hatched a month ago.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 25, 2012)

did you get them from Carey? Mine still havent hatched


----------



## gripen (Jun 25, 2012)

No I got mine from Yen.


----------



## agent A (Jun 25, 2012)

i dont understand why an ooth of these things wouldnt hatch :huh: 

they r parthenogenic for goodness sake :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 25, 2012)

I got them from Carey too. They should be hatching! Agent A, did u get ur BB ooths from Carey or Yen? Well OF COURSE they're parthenogenetic. EVERYONE knows that. It's really weird that Yens' hatched and Carey's didn't


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 25, 2012)

I know right... I really want this species but it wont freakin hatch!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 25, 2012)

EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY'RE PARTHENOGENETIC!!!! GOSH!!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jun 25, 2012)

Think i'm gonna have to contact Carey


----------



## agent A (Jun 25, 2012)

I got 3 L1 from yen but they died


----------



## ismart (Jun 25, 2012)

What temp are you incubating them in? They should be incubating at least 80 degrees, or above. Even at that temp they can take 6 months to fully hatch out.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 25, 2012)

More waiting! Uggh, I am so tired.....


----------



## Domanating (Jun 26, 2012)

Way too much time has passed. It's weird. Even more weird for a parthenogenetic species.

I still have 3 Mantis Religiosa ooths that didn't show any sign of hatching. They have a good size and are very well developed. I seriously doubt they are unfertilized, however they won't hatch.


----------



## gripen (Jun 26, 2012)

I just had another hatch today so keep waiting...


----------



## Chivalry (Jun 27, 2012)

My ooths from Carey started hatching 3 days ago. Patience... took 4 months since I got them!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 4, 2012)

I HAD A SINGLE ONE HATCH!!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 4, 2012)

mine havent hatched!


----------



## gripen (Jul 4, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I HAD A SINGLE ONE HATCH!!!


Keep waiting they take forever to hatch.


----------



## agent A (Jul 4, 2012)

gripen said:


> Keep waiting they take forever to hatch.


How do they grow fast enough to avoid winter in the wild? And why is the species name borealis? Borealis is Latin for north :huh: 

They live down south lol


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jul 4, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I HAD A SINGLE ONE HATCH!!!


Lol... you liked your own post...

After all this waiting, you got ONE?!?!maybe it is God telling you to be patient. Or the nymphs inside, lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 5, 2012)

I got mine from Yen too, but very few hatches.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jul 5, 2012)

I got my Hatched 3 weeks ago I got 12 L1 ... now 1 missmult .... 1 got eaten by a L2 lol I thought they are friendly ...... now total number 10 L2 ATM.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 5, 2012)

I wonder if mine will hatch


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 5, 2012)

mutrok4040 said:


> Lol... you liked your own post...
> 
> After all this waiting, you got ONE?!?!maybe it is God telling you to be patient. Or the nymphs inside, lol


I'm so proud of myself  lol


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 6, 2012)

Keep updating, i am sure it will hatch, with ooths its hard to know who's fault it is because it could be seller's fault or it could be the buyer's because they didn't incubate right.

Therefore it would be better for you to just wait it out


----------



## Sneaky123 (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine hatched around two weeks ago. They hatch one by one? The first two died, and a third got eaten (they can barely eat a fly a quarter of their size, but will eat a fellow mantis their same size?) I actually got this ooth from Carey about two months ago, and was thinking about asking for a replacement until they hatched. I guess they just take a long time to hatch.


----------



## gripen (Jul 10, 2012)

I just had 10 more hatch! Some of the others are moulting to L2.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine still have not hatched.


----------



## Sneaky123 (Jul 11, 2012)

How long does it take for them to molt?


----------



## gripen (Jul 12, 2012)

5 or 6 days.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 14, 2012)

I know this is an old post, just wanted to chime in that the nymphs hatch out over the whole summer unless you diapause. Mine started to hatch in June and continued a few at a time for months.

This year I will diapoause to see how that works. Supposedly they will all hatch at once.

I have a few ooths for sale if anyone is still looking.


----------



## gripen (Dec 14, 2012)

Precarious said:


> I know this is an old post, just wanted to chime in that the nymphs hatch out over the whole summer unless you diapause. Mine started to hatch in June and continued a few at a time for months.
> 
> This year I will diapoause to see how that works. Supposedly they will all hatch at once.
> 
> I have a few ooths for sale if anyone is still looking.


I diapaused mine and they hatched over several months.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 14, 2012)

i diapaused mine and 2 hatched in july (2 single nymphs) , but still waiting on others


----------



## Precarious (Dec 14, 2012)

gripen said:


> I diapaused mine and they hatched over several months.


Weird. Yen told me they hatch as a group if properly diapaused. At least I think it was Yen. Nothing on his site about this.

Even still, I'll try it this time and see if it helps. I've had a culture going for years now. Ooths always hatch for me.

Also, ooths from Carey may have actually been from Yen. I couldn't say for sure. You'd have to ask her.

So either way, I have 2 ooths for sale if anyone would like to try again, and I'll have nymphs for sale again in spring.


----------



## gripen (Dec 14, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Weird. Yen told me they hatch as a group if properly diapaused. At least I think it was Yen. Nothing on his site about this.
> 
> Even still, I'll try it this time and see if it helps. I've had a culture going for years now. Ooths always hatch for me.
> 
> ...


I did not buy from Carey. I won them as a prize from Yen.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 14, 2012)

gripen said:


> I did not buy from Carey. I won them as a prize from Yen.


That part was intended for brancsikia339's benefit.


----------



## gripen (Dec 14, 2012)

Precarious said:


> That part was intended for brancsikia339's benefit.


Sorry


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 14, 2012)

Should i try diapausing again?


----------



## agent A (Dec 15, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Should i try diapausing again?


I wouldnt

U might damage developing babies

Maybe increase temp amd humidity

I still think the ooths r infertile


----------

